# Any car audio shows in NY or NJ 7/25 to 8/9?



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

As the subject says. They dont have to be big sanctioned shows or anything. I wont be competing. Will just be a spectator and want to see some nice systems. Even smaller shows sponsored by local shops would be ok. Thanks.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Not in NY or NJ but in Baltimore there is one this weekend.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

watching me attempt to work on my car is always a good show and is in NY..


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

I was hoping there would be something... No small shows at local audio shops? Its hard to learn about these since they are local


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Sub Sonic said:


> I was hoping there would be something... No small shows at local audio shops? Its hard to learn about these since they are local


literally none


----------



## ImLoudEK (Dec 2, 2014)

damn our area sucks...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude u have like a 2 week window. We just had one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

ImLoudEK said:


> damn our area sucks...


Yes it does. Literally nothing to do unless you like hunting or fishing...


----------



## Sub Sonic (Dec 17, 2014)

BowDown said:


> Dude u have like a 2 week window. We just had one a couple weeks ago.


Its these 2 weeks i have time, thats why I am asking


----------

